# NPD: Klon KTR



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Sold some gear and had a weak moment, threw logic and reason into the wind... after all, you only live once.

The mid range frequencies it pushes are exactly in the sweet spot, and flavours with trebles and harmonic overtones that deliver clarity while not getting frail.

It's a definite keeper... no regrets here.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Yay, I share your joy!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice one bud. I would too, really, but the missus would get pretty pissed at me.
Could you do some shoot outs? Maybe a Soul Food comparison?
Congrats, enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, congrats. My bank manager would have a fit if i would have bought that. Thats why i settled for the Soul Food.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got (had) a Soul Food... great pedal at its price point, no doubt a good relative value. Unfortunately mine died last week, being only six months old or so.

I enjoyed the Soul Food enough to take a chance on the Klon.

The Soul Food flavour is similar to the Klon, but seemingly not nearly as refined. The EQ curve of the Klon just sounds right, were there seems to be some difficult frequencies pushed (or not) in the Soul Food.

One thing about the Klon, the input jacks don't look to be robust (look like plastic body) and seems light relative to its size compared to smaller pedals. Maybe I'll open up and look inside later today.

I wish my Soul Food had not died so I could A-B them. 80(

We'll see how it presents itself in context at rehearsal next week, and with the test of time. Right now, it's really grabbed my attention.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats. I love my KTR, it's the sole pedal OD/Dist pedal that have stayed in my board since I got it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The KTR is amazing. Its been about a year for me. I mostly use it for light OD, and stack with a honeybee.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been using mine as a solo-boost for well over a year now and I have no plans to change that. 

Incidentally, it's held up well under some rigorous stomping!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

My only foray into the Klon zone was through Shane @ RYRA...https://theklonepedal.com/
It's supposed to be a faithful recreation, available in many finish options.

I liked it most as an always on tone enhancer early in the chain, before my drive pedals.
Many uses though, low gain O/D and enough headroom for a boost.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, after a week and including a night out playing it seems like the KTR will still be a keeper.

Driving my Fender or Fender based amps, an Xotic BB Preamp, Xotic RC Booster, Xotic EP Booster and Fulltone OCD have all been unseated as my prior favorites.

Every time I regress and think that the KTR is not bringing the mojo, I try out one of those other prior staples then quickly go back to the KTR.

For me, using it as an "always on" tone enhancer seems to be working... setting it as a modest clean boost and a small touch of overdrive into an amp with just a bit of break up.


----------

